# Jak usunąć mdraid i device-mapper

## kermu

Czy ktoś może poratować wiedzą, jak usunąć mdraid oraz device-mmapper ?

Obecnie dmesg pokazuje:

```

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.16.0-ioctl (2009-11-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

scsi6 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0

raid6: int32x1    869 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    927 MB/s

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

raid6: int32x4    676 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    643 MB/s

input: Dell Dell Smart Card Reader Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:413C:2101.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Dell Dell Smart Card Reader Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

raid6: mmxx1     3071 MB/s

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

raid6: mmxx2     3413 MB/s

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input3

generic-usb 0003:046D:C050.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

raid6: sse1x1    2033 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2573 MB/s

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

raid6: sse2x1    3710 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3909 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3909 MB/s)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  8767.200 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (8767.200 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

```

```

 ~ # lsmod |grep -i md

md_mod                 72225  4 raid10,raid456,raid1,raid0

```

md_mod jest ładowany podczas startu automatycznie, nie ma go w 

/etc/modules.autoload

/etc/modprobe.d

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

KrzysztofLast edited by kermu on Sun Aug 28, 2011 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Wylacz raid i obsluge device mappera w konfigu kernela.

Zedytuj rowniez pierwszy post, dodajac ten dmesg w tag [code].

----------

